# LCD iPad 1 hs ?



## simondudu (4 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

Je possède un iPad 1 et celui-ci brusquement n'affiche plus rien sur le LCD  
En effet on peut s'apercevoir que le lcd est allumé car dans le noir de la luminosité se dégage mais l'écran est totalement noir..
Il n'a pas eu de choc ni quoique ce soit de nocifs..

J'ai bien sur procédé à une restauration comme nouvel iPad, mise à jour, remise à zéro... Rien à faire..
Je désespère d'autant plus que celui n'est plus sous garantie..
Lorsque je tente de le déverrouiller (comme si l'écran affichait quelque chose) celui se déverrouille émet une image moins d'une seconde de la page d'accueil et puis à nouveau plus rien, écran noir..

Merci d'avance pour votre aide je suis vraiment perdu  et je ne trouve aucun post relatif à ce problème.


----------

